# co-dydramol in pregnancy



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I have been prescribed co-dydramol for a hernia in my upper abdomen and have been taking them as and when necessary since about 22 wks. I tend to take between 2 and 4 tablets a day, some days none at all, as I'd prefer to rest when possible, rather than take medication. However, I have read that they are not great to take through the 3rd trimester as they can have withdrawal symptoms for my baby when he/she arrives. I do find they are sometimes quite ineffective too. 


I was wondering if there was any alternative that would maybe suit me better at this time? I am seeing the specialist in the general surgical dept later this week, but as this will not be specialist in pregnancy, I'd prefer to go armed with some ideas if I want to talk to them about changing my medication.


Many thanks, in advance,
Kx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is really only paracetamol plain, or as you are taking - paracetamol mixed with a low dose opiate.

NSAIDS like ibuprofen are out as these can close the ductus arteriosus in the baby's heart too early.

Stonger opiates are likely to cause more problems with withdrawal.

What type of pain is it? If it is more neuropathic pain then there are a fewdifferent types of medicines that are tried for these types of pain. There are too many that would need a detailed search to go into here.

If you speak to your consultant about the nature of the pain then he can ask the hospital medicines information department to do a detailed search and come up with something suitable.


----------

